# Online driving to my real job



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

If I am online while driving to my real job and am willing to take a Pax (if pinged). Can I deduct the mileage??

The odds of getting pinged are very low so in the end I would essentially be getting free gas to travel to work.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm sure the IRS and state would love to read this post.....


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

If its legal its legal....regardless of whether or the IRS loves it or not. Unfortunately, I do not know the answer.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

It's a gray area, I don't think you will find a 100% correct response either way. Intent is one of the key factors... so keep that in mind.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> It's a gray area, I don't think you will find a 100% correct response either way. Intent is one of the key factors... so keep that in mind.


Thanks for the response!


----------

